# Snowboard Camp!



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You wanna go Mt. Hood in the summer. There's High Cascade Snowboard Camp, and Windell's camp as well. Pick which one you like better. There's also Camp Of Champions on the glacier in Whistler during the summer. Hood has more to offer IMO though since Timberline is open and has a public park all summer. So you can go to camp, and spend some extra time just riding as well.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Having been to windells which I am very grateful and thankful for you actually dont get extra time to ride the public park you just have the option if you group decides to.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

ryguy15 said:


> Having been to windells which I am very grateful and thankful for you actually dont get extra time to ride the public park you just have the option if you group decides to.


I meant extra time after camp is completely over, not while you're still in camp.


----------



## ryguy15 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ah see what you mean and the public park is usually pretty good


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Do Windell's and HCSC just focus on park riding? Can't imagine there is a whole lot of freeride to teach out on a glacier in the summer.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BSFSFLIP said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im 23 year old and i'm doing snowboard several years...
> 
> ...


If you're looking at winter camps, Whistler has a great snowboard camp company called Pro-Ride and of course Whistler has some of the best parks in the world ranging from small to super large features.

I can vouch that their couches know their stuff too, they have one of the only level 4 instructors in BC and the nice thing about winter camps is you typically get you better all day conditions than spring camps which tend to only have a couple hours of ideal park conditions (outside of that it's too icy or too slushy).


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jed said:


> If you're looking at winter camps, Whistler has a great snowboard camp company called Pro-Ride and of course Whistler has some of the best parks in the world ranging from small to super large features.
> 
> I can vouch that their couches know their stuff too, they have one of the only level 4 instructors in BC and the nice thing about winter camps is you typically get you better all day conditions than spring camps which tend to only have a couple hours of ideal park conditions (outside of that it's too icy or too slushy).


Trying not to thread highjack, Jed how do you find pro ride compared to the other whistler camps? Any others (alltracks, yes, core) worth a look?


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

kwillo said:


> Trying not to thread highjack, Jed how do you find pro ride compared to the other whistler camps? Any others (alltracks, yes, core) worth a look?


I'd say the Pro-Ride instructors tend to be better.

They were actually one of the first winter camps in Whistler and the other camps in Whistler came later and a lot just copied whatever Pro-Ride was doing (in fact core camp practically copied their entire website camp description and features list almost word for word back when it first started).


----------



## BSFSFLIP (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you very much all of you for your advice!
For what ive read i think COC might be the best(the bad is that is the most expensive)
Also none of you told me for woodward...
I dont know why but i also see that its also very good!

I would like to make this thread as a guide for Camp reviews in order to be an easy way for someone to choose...
So please dont hesitate to write down your thoughts positive or negative for anything..


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BSFSFLIP said:


> Thank you very much all of you for your advice!
> For what ive read i think COC might be the best(the bad is that is the most expensive)
> Also none of you told me for woodward...
> I dont know why but i also see that its also very good!
> ...


CoC is okay, but I wouldn't say it's the best. Keep in mind most reviews you read are talking about it as a spring camp. They aren't comparing it to winter riding usually.

As mentioned already, with spring camps you get less than ideal riding conditions most of the day because it's too icy in the morning and too slushy in the late afternoon.

Think of it like this. With winter riding you can get a good day and ride 9 am to 3-4pm. With spring riding you get up there around 9-10am, wait until 11-12 pm for the ice to melt, get a couple hours riding, then leave because it becomes too slushy to hold an edge properly.

Honestly if you can do winter, I see no reason why you'd pick a spring camp over a winter camp.

Guest coaching from pros at most summer camps is also overrated. I'd take a good instructor over a random guest pro coach any day of the week.


----------



## BSFSFLIP (Feb 24, 2014)

Jed said:


> CoC is okay, but I wouldn't say it's the best. Keep in mind most reviews you read are talking about it as a spring camp. They aren't comparing it to winter riding usually.
> 
> As mentioned already, with spring camps you get less than ideal riding conditions most of the day because it's too icy in the morning and too slushy in the late afternoon.
> 
> ...


I can understand your thoughts and i agree however there is a big problem on winter..WEATHER!

As you know i'm not from US-Canada,im from Europe and where exactly?Greece 
So i will book everything as soon as possible and then i wont be able to change my plans(bookings etc)
And if i go there and the weather "[email protected]"?
Snow?Fog?Too much cold?

This is the only reason that i prefer summer-spring than Winter...
Because winter camp will be like Russian roulette.!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Let me get this straight. You want to learn how to snowboard but you don't want your experience to be ruined by the chance that it may snow? :blink:


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BSFSFLIP said:


> I can understand your thoughts and i agree however there is a big problem on winter..WEATHER!
> 
> As you know i'm not from US-Canada,im from Europe and where exactly?Greece
> So i will book everything as soon as possible and then i wont be able to change my plans(bookings etc)
> ...


Aww it's too cold to snowboard in winter? Get a warm jacket dude, it's not like you're in Alaska. I was riding in -25 this past weekend and loving every minute of it.


----------



## BSFSFLIP (Feb 24, 2014)

ryannorthcott said:


> Aww it's too cold to snowboard in winter? Get a warm jacket dude, it's not like you're in Alaska. I was riding in -25 this past weekend and loving every minute of it.


Dude come on..... i guess you are joking or you just dont want to understad...
You said only about cold..I also did snowboard many times wth -10 and -20 but if there is a FOG??
If the snow is fully ice?
If its snowing all the time?

Its so easy to understand that winter weather its more difficult to have a great day in camp rather than summer


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Rain. If you want crap weather, you should have mentioned rain. Nothing crappier than trying to snowboard while you're getting rained on. Bleah.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BSFSFLIP said:


> Dude come on..... i guess you are joking or you just dont want to understad...
> You said only about cold..I also did snowboard many times wth -10 and -20 but if there is a FOG??
> If the snow is fully ice?
> If its snowing all the time?
> ...


Arguably the most important part of SNOWboarding is SNOW... Do you honestly think your camp is going to be enjoyable if it's raining or you're trying to learn tricks in melted slush? If you want a summer vacation then go on a cruise, if you want to learn how to snowboard then you are going to have to brave the elements.. The conditions will be the conditions you can't plan for it


----------



## BSFSFLIP (Feb 24, 2014)

ryannorthcott said:


> Arguably the most important part of SNOWboarding is SNOW... Do you honestly think your camp is going to be enjoyable if it's raining or you're trying to learn tricks in melted slush? If you want a summer vacation then go on a cruise, if you want to learn how to snowboard then you are going to have to brave the elements.. The conditions will be the conditions you can't plan for it


There are 2 potential scenarios...
1.You got some mind disability in order to understand some BASIC things
2.You want us to believe that you got some mind disability.


We CANT change the weather or be sure how will it be...
But its so obvious and easy to understand that DURING THE WINTER the weather conditions are much more "bad"than summer...

Just think with your mind(if that is possible)that if i go on a winter camp and the weather is fully rain,FULL snow,-20,wind with 50KM/h then its like you get 3.000 and BURN THEM!!.

Can you understand this or is it difficult for you...

I did many trips for snowboarding...
I did snowboard chanmonix,les deux alpes,hintertux(with temp? -29Celcious) but then i didnt pay 3.000euro and also i just did snowboard and no lesson or camp!



FOR SURE winter camps are much better because snow conditions are much better...BUT if you are 20h away by plane it would be more safe to go on a summer camp!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

BSFSFLIP said:


> There are 2 potential scenarios...
> 1.You got some mind disability in order to understand some BASIC things
> 2.You want us to believe that you got some mind disability.
> 
> ...


alright boss i'm not going to get into an internet pissing contest. the point is that you shouldn't have asked the kind forum members about which is the best snowboard camp, when that isn't really the information you are looking for. instead you are looking for meteorological forecasts to determine the right time of year to go to a snowboard camp so that you will not have to endure extreme cold, snow, rain or ice. i would think you would find it difficult for any of us to be able to answer that with even the slightest degree of certainty.
you go in summer you ride in slush and risk rain
you go in winter you ride in snow and risk... more snow
pretty easy decision to make from my standpoint but hey different strokes for different folks


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

for what it's worth, there is really no risk of -29C (-20F) at whistler or mt hood even in the middle of winter. For most of the winter, we are just happy if it stays below 0C.


----------

